# Java moss?



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Do anyone here have any experiences with java moss. I was thinking about buying a small patch of it and letting it spread onto the huge peice of driftwood in my tank. Will my Reds and Terns like this? Good idea or bad. Any info on java moss would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I tried it, and I'm still pulling long threads of it out of my filter intakes every now and then. Never again


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Its up to you.


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

I've tried java moss, but it eventually dies on me.
I love the look of this plant in my tank...
Go for it, your fish will love it.
Good luck.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

Didn't work in my P tank. They wouldn't let it anchor to the driftwood. They kept knocking it off and filters would suck it up. I had to take that crap off my impellers a couple times a week.


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

it looks soo nice though, maybe if you let it grow in a 10 gal or somethin till it gets cozy


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

I buried some in the gravel so the Ps can't mess with it too much. I'm thinkin it'll be like a ground cover.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

the only plants i can get to live are the cheapazz plant bulbs from walmart that i just throw in my tank.. lol.. everything else dies


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DanJ said:


> it looks soo nice though, maybe if you let it grow in a 10 gal or somethin till it gets cozy


 Sounds like a good idea.
Personally, I never really had succes anchoring plants to wood or rocks - it's a very time-consuming process, and my piranha's kept knocking over the plants before it was attached well...
It does look sweet, though: maybe your lfs sells pieces with plants attached...

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Lahot said:


> I tried it, and I'm still pulling long threads of it out of my filter intakes every now and then. Never again


 Same here , Just a pain in the ass.








Amazon Swords seem to be the only plant I can't kill .
they don't exactly flourish either.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

My lfs has some for sale. Its is already attached to a small chunk of driftwood. They are asking 10.00 for it which seems kinda steep considering how fast it grows and the overabundance of it. None the less I am still going to give it a shot. I have 3 new P's coming this sunday so I'm going to wait until they get used to the tank before I buy it. That way I don't have to worry about the new guys going crazy in the tank and destroying the plant.

Thanks for the replys


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have had tremendous results with both Java moss and Java ferns in my tanks. I tied the plants to root wood in the tank using black cotton thread. It has to be trimmed back about every five months or so, but the overall effect was worth the effort! I will try to get some pics up...


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Awsome. Please get thoes pic.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my LFs owner told me its good to keep java moss to itself. if you keep other plants, they will compete for nutrients in the water. i anchor it with rocks, or push the mossin with my fingers.


----------

